# "We can barely keep up" Prepper Panic article



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would retitled the article as preppers are already stocked up, wannabe preppers and just plain panickers are not. At the same time; better late than never!












> "We Can Barely Keep Up" - Prepper Panic-Buying Begins As WWIII Fears Grip America
> 
> As reported by CBS Detroit, one Army Surplus store owner reports that preparedness equipment is flying off the shelves:
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-panic-buying-begins-wwiii-fears-grip-america


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never really looked into potassium iodide. This website says that people over 40 shouldn't take it.

https://www.healthrangerstore.com/p...blets-130-mg-fda-approved?variant=16535185153

Adults: Adults older than 40 years should not take KI unless public health or emergency management officials say that contamination with a very large dose of radioactive iodine is expected. Adults older than 40 years have the lowest chance of developing thyroid cancer or thyroid injury after contamination with radioactive iodine. They also have a greater chance of having allergic reactions to KI..


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

This is great news because---wait for it --- In a few months, this stuff will start showing up on Grieg's' List or the garage sales. As soon as the doomsday news slows down, these last minute"preppers" are going to dump the stuff for pennies on the dollars. Panic history repeats itself. Because the scare is going to last long enough, they will not be able to take it back to the store, so the real preppers are going to be able to find a bunch of bargains.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

_As reported by CBS Detroit, 
_
a paragon of accurate news reporting....


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Makes a lot of sense (not). People are buying gas masks for WW3 but probably don't have an emergrncy fund for when their transmission blows


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> _As reported by CBS Detroit,
> _
> a paragon of accurate news reporting....


CBS Detroit is very accurate with their reporting, they have to be. Otherwise all 3 people in Detroit who watch CBS would be ticked off and call them on it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We bought our iodine from emergency essentials a while back. Wonder if they're having a run on it.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, on the bright side......anyone who didn't want to order this stuff online due to opsec reasons shouldn't really fear it now (as much) since everyone else is doing it. You'll probably just fall into the panic'd sheeple category and not the serious prepper category. Not that anyone is watching, of coarse.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> We bought our iodine from emergency essentials a while back. Wonder if they're having a run on it.


Yep, they are out.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow. And I paid $9.95 a pack, too.
Such a deal.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Any of us can go buy some dried sea weed and eat it for a while and we will have our thyroid full of iodine. Trader Joe's carries it, and probably other stores. 

After Fukishima, I tried it. It is pretty nasty stuff, but it will do the trick.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> This is great news because---wait for it --- In a few months, this stuff will start showing up on Grieg's' List or the garage sales. As soon as the doomsday news slows down, these last minute"preppers" are going to dump the stuff for pennies on the dollars. Panic history repeats itself. Because the scare is going to last long enough, they will not be able to take it back to the store, so the real preppers are going to be able to find a bunch of bargains.


This is how I bought my generators, the end of hurricane season is a great time to catch a deal! Got my 5200 watt genny for $150....still in the box, in 2004!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been prepping all my life with canning.dehydrating.water storage and a whole myrad of things and I say you should never prepping asits better to have than not have ---if I should pass on before shtf then I know my son will be prepared for---keep prepping if theres a bargin then by all means get it you never know


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Every once in a while, we grab something out of our storage to use , or just as a rotate, and notice the price was half what it is today.

I look at that as "I just saved some money" , cuz if I had to go buy it today it's twice the price.

Money in the bank.:wave:



Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is why I started prepping in the first place, sort of. Every single time the weather man said "BEWARE-MEGA-DEATH-BLIZZARD-EMINENT" everyone ran out to the grocery store and hardware store to strip the shelves bare. I would sit back with full cupboards, a spare propane tank, extra kerosene heaters, a pile of wool blankets, etc. thinking "I could go like 3+ weeks without even needing to go to the store, why are these people all freaking out?". I was raised to believe you had to keep stocked up at all times, not when someone got the people riled up. I became a prepper when I decided 3-4 weeks was not enough and I wanted to be stocked up long enough to see me through anything, even the transition into a new way of life.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

My grandmother always said _you put up when times are good because the bad times will be coming_. She didn't mean the apocalypse; she meant dry years in farming, the well running dry, not having the money to buy staples, car repairs, severe weather that hit the area and the store can't restock until it's repaired in a few months (this was a small rural community), a severe illness or even death of the breadwinner or spouse, those kinds of things.

These days it seems someone forgetting their cell phone is their idea of a disaster of major proportions.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I've never really looked into potassium iodide. This website says that people over 40 shouldn't take it.
> 
> https://www.healthrangerstore.com/p...blets-130-mg-fda-approved?variant=16535185153
> 
> Adults: Adults older than 40 years should not take KI unless public health or emergency management officials say that contamination with a very large dose of radioactive iodine is expected. Adults older than 40 years have the lowest chance of developing thyroid cancer or thyroid injury after contamination with radioactive iodine. They also have a greater chance of having allergic reactions to KI..


I bought some from EE several years ago. When Fukishima happened, I showed them to some people who were a bit excited about the radiation. THEN they wondered where they could get them. EE was out. I drove around to several places, knowing that no one probably had them. After a little while, there were plenty of them available again. I remember at that time, that they are not made much anymore, except when there is a panic about radiation.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

As previously stated, a lot of this stuff will be on the market but I hate people putting themselves in a financial bind because of fear.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> Yep, they are out.


I read shelf life is 6/7 years. I wonder if it is like all other products; liability issue for manufacturer. Mine were obtained in 2011, so they are 6 years old already.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh Great! Local WalMart FINALLY is able to stock 22 Longs again and now another panic to suck up the inventory.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> Any of us can go buy some dried sea weed and eat it for a while and we will have our thyroid full of iodine. Trader Joe's carries it, and probably other stores.
> 
> After Fukishima, I tried it. It is pretty nasty stuff, but it will do the trick.


My daughter eats the stuff. She said to me dad try this it's good. So being the great dad I am tried the stuff. Well we'll I gaged it back up. It was absolutely horrible. Yuck.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> As previously stated, a lot of this stuff will be on the market but I hate people putting themselves in a financial bind because of fear.


That is how many people make their decisions, out of fear.

They don't have confidence in their own abilities, peer pressure and the Sheeple are running off in a different direction.


----------

